# free wireless in Edmonton?



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Looks like I'll be in Edmonton for a few days over Christmastime - does anyone know of any free wifi hotspots in that city? I have looked it up on wifihotspotlist.com, but if you know of anything not already listed, I'd love to hear about it. Many thanks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Edmonton has over 50 wifi hotspots. All Alberta including Edmonton are listed here:

http://www.jiwire.com/browse-hotspot-canada-ca-alberta-ab-53.htm


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,



If you are downtown-ish there is a new place called Picard's across from the Grant MacEwan College (104Ave-107St). They advertise free wireless internet. You can sit and pull on an Alley Cat brew and look at my condo across the street.

There is also Booster Juice on Jasper Ave and 109St in the Save On Foods parking lot.

s.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mr.steevo said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one I have not heard about. May have to drop in and try it mr.steevo, but give me a Big Rock any day!


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

i'm partial to WildRose Bowvalley Brown


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My waistline keeps me to Big Rock Jack Rabbit!


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

big Thank You for your info – this will really help, especially as I have scored a small contract to service over the holiday & must keep in touch with my client. Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukkah, Happy Solstice, etc. to all.


----------

